# E/M vs. Preventative Family Planning Visit



## heatherwinters (Jun 23, 2008)

How would you code this visit?  E/M or Preventative.  If Preventative, can I get away with coding an additional E/M based on evaluation of patient for insomnia and subsequent prescription? Insomnia is has been a problem since visit the year before.  The lack of HPI and ROS is what bothers me about coding the visit.  No Comprehensive History component.


CC: Annual PE and Pt would like referral for Vasectomy
HPI: Wife wants to go off pill.  Interested in birth Control
PMH:  Lumbar Disc Disease
Surg Hx: 0
Allergies:  NKDA
Social H: Married, No tobacco use, alcohol socially
ROS:  sleep problems
Vitals Documented
Exam: 
General: Normal
Head: Normal
Eyes: Normal
Neck: Normal
Chest: Normal
Breasts: Normal
CV: Normal
Abdomen: Normal
Back: Full ROM, non tender
Ext: Normal
Skin: Normal
Neuro: Normal
Assessment: Family Planning, Insomnia, Lumbar Disc Disease 
Plan: Urology Consult, Lunesta RX 


Thanks for your input.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 23, 2008)

the lack of info bothers me, too lol lol
okay it's only a preventative....there has to be an HPI/EXAM/MDM of the pertinent problem (s)....looks like this MD referred pt to URO to handle the vasectomy...don't see any mention of insomnia



heatherwinters said:


> How would you code this visit?  E/M or Preventative.  If Preventative, can I get away with coding an additional E/M based on evaluation of patient for insomnia and subsequent prescription? Insomnia is has been a problem since visit the year before.  The lack of HPI and ROS is what bothers me about coding the visit.  No Comprehensive History component.
> 
> 
> CC: Annual PE and Pt would like referral for Vasectomy
> ...


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 23, 2008)

*Too Bad there's No Time noted*

If time spent w/ the patient had been noted, along with a statement that more than 50% of that time was in counselling/coordination of care you could bill the E&M services based on time.
F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

